

Ask HN: How to overcome “Marketer's block” - c1sc0

I find it really hard to go out &amp; actually promote my projects in social media, IRL, in emails. What do you do to stay motivated on the sales&#x2F;marketing front?
======
percept
For motivational purposes you might try focusing on the other side of the
relationship, and consider the people who need your help and will benefit from
your projects, if only they could find you.

And while you're there, maybe ask where they're likely to be found, how they
(or you) would be searching for you, and how best their personal or business
goals would be served by what you have to offer.

------
JSeymourATL
> What do you do to stay motivated...

Don't underestimate the Mental Game aspect of this work, it can be absolutely
brutal. Recommend reading Mark Divine on his mind gym concept, unusually good
>[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17465530-the-way-of-
seal](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17465530-the-way-of-seal)

------
funkylexoo
I apply a simple approach:

1/ State the objectives you want to achieve. They should be measurable e.g. %
increase in signups, emails collected, etc.

2/ As @noelwesh mentions, create a checklist

3/ Measure the impact of each action in the checklist

4/ At the end of a 'campaign', evaluate what worked, what didn't, how to
improve things, how to learn further.

5/ Iterate.

------
noelwelsh
What part do you find difficult and why? We have a checklist for promoting our
blog posts etc. Whenever we do a post we just follow the checklist. Takes the
thinking out of it and helps avoid procrastination. For in-person, practice
your pitch.

~~~
spitcode
Mind sharing? Sounds awesome for noobs like me...

~~~
noelwelsh
It's basically just, after publishing a blog post:

\- tweet it \- retweet from personal accounts \- post on relevant forums (e.g
HN, sub-reddits) \- post on relevant mailing lists

Monitor every few hours for comments, and reply. It's important you don't turn
monitoring into constant browser refreshing. Set a timer if need be, and don't
check for comments till the timer expires. Suggest 2hr intervals.

------
an_tonova
Start with the interesting self-created content in social media and you'll
start receive subscribers so that afterwards you can tell about your products
to your audience

